# vmware, win7 host, freebsd guest, trouble mounting shared folder



## tors (Nov 26, 2010)

Shared folder enabled.
Vmware tools installed on freebsd 8.1.

`mount -t vmhgfs .host:/ /mnt/hgfs`


```
operation not supported by device
```

the same situation on kubuntu guest
(win 7 host)


----------



## shinji (Dec 7, 2010)

*open-vm-tools*

Hello, 

If what you want is not to use the vmware-tools but to mount host directory,
you may want to install emulators/open-vm-tools.  

I can mount the windows host directory well without the vmware-tools.

My environment:
Host   Windows Vista + VMwarePlayer3.1.3build-324285
Guest  FreeBSD8.1 + open-vm-tools-253928 + xfce-4.6.2 + Thunar-1.0.2

I hope it helps.


----------

